# Grumpy girl, post laproscopic spay



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

Poor girl. She's always been very vocal, but her sighs and groans are breaking my heart...

The cone of shame was just too much for her. Walking into everything and really stressing herself out. She has shown no interest in licking her stitches so I took it off and am keeping an eye on her. C.o.s. back on if I'm not actively watching her.

Sure am glad the lap spay recovery is fast. The guilt is killing me!!!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Poor baby! I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Did they give you tramadol or something for the pain? Laparoscopy is still very painful


----------



## Genalis_mom (Mar 9, 2018)

I have had laparoscopy done several times. It sounds like she may be handling it better than I did!

I whined and moaned and howled. I even got so grumpy that I snapped at a few people. Bless her heart, it really does hurt.

Word of caution though about pain meds. I had a dobe, Kaliopy, that was pretty active. I could not give her pain meds because once her pain was under control she thought she could just bounce away. I had to let her hurt a little to keep her still. Bella, my mastiff, was the opposite. She was VERY chill, so she could have pain meds without me worrying that she would bounce her stitches out.


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

Hineni7 said:


> Did they give you tramadol or something for the pain? Laparoscopy is still very painful


Robenacoxib. Not sure I can even pronounce that one...
Once a day for six days starting tomorrow.

The six days surprised me because the recovery is supposed to be around two days. Vet said it is also an anti inflammatory.


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

I think the cat even feels bad for her. He got snipped almost 20 years ago.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I like the comfy cones- dogs seem to be less stress about it then the plastic cone. It helped Max when he had surgery. She can lick those stitches open in under three minutes and it is not pretty. The vet would have to be sedate her and she would have to be stitched up again so be ware. Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

Genalis_mom said:


> I have had laparoscopy done several times. It sounds like she may be handling it better than I did!
> 
> I whined and moaned and howled. I even got so grumpy that I snapped at a few people. Bless her heart, it really does hurt.
> 
> Word of caution though about pain meds. I had a dobe, Kaliopy, that was pretty active. I could not give her pain meds because once her pain was under control she thought she could just bounce away. I had to let her hurt a little to keep her still. Bella, my mastiff, was the opposite. She was VERY chill, so she could have pain meds without me worrying that she would bounce her stitches out.


Thank you for that insight. She is a very mellow girl. The vet wanted to prescribe a sedative but I didn't think it would be necessary.

She's just sleeping now, will see what tomorrow brings.

Thank you


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

Jenny720 said:


> I like the comfy cones- dogs seem to be less stress about it then the plastic cone. It helped Max when he had surgery. She can lick those stitches open in under three minutes and it is not pretty. The vet would have to be sedate her and she would have to be stitched up again so be ware. Hope she feels better soon!


I'm worried about that. Cone stays on if I'm not right by her side.

?


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

The vet sure did a good job closing her up. Just two small incisions with the laparoscopic spay (one for the camera, the other for the tools). The ovaries were removed and the uterus left in tact.

I just noticed from the picture one of her nipples are missing! I left her home today, will have to investigate...


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

Yep, missing a nipple...

Is missing a nipple a breed fault? Vet said it's fairly common.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh wow yeah I believe it is not a fault. Luna has a double nipple!!!


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

Jenny720 said:


> Oh wow yeah I believe it is not a fault. Luna has a double nipple!!!



Well now I know where her's went. Give it back!

:grin2::grin2:


----------



## annie827 (Jan 11, 2005)

Aww, I hope she’s feeling much better by now. That’s exactly how my girl felt also. She cried the first night and looked so sad. I was heartbroken for her. By the 2nd day she was feeling much better and after that, I couldn’t keep her calm! She was almost back to her old self...crazy! Lol
Your girl is beautiful!


----------

